# Properly upgrading to a larger aquarium?



## clowe (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, I currently have five small kois (3-5" each) in a 40 or so gallon aquarium. I know they shouldn't be kept in aquariums, but my dad didn't know better and bought this setup a few years ago. I can't build a pond for them anywhere and I don't want to give them away because they're a part of the family now, so I'm looking to move them into a bigger aquarium (90-120 gallons?). 

What would the proper procedure in doing this? (I'm really sorry if this has been asked many times!) I've done some searching but every method seems to be different. 

I'm currently using an Aquaclear 110 hanging filter but looking to get a bigger canister filter, could I use the new canister filter and the old Aquaclear together on my current 40G tank to establish the bacteria colony in the new filter? (or would this be over filtration?) 

1. Run both filters concurrently for 1-2 weeks in the old aquarium. 
2. Partially fill the new aquarium with fresh de-chlorinated water, let it sit until the temperature settles. 
3. Move the new filter over to filter out any impurities. 
4. Move the old water into the bigger aquarium to mix with the new water? 
5. Transfer fish and gravel over? 

^This is currently my plan from what I gathered from my search, I'm a total noob to this so there's probably many holes and problems with my plan so if anyone has any tips/advice or if i missed something, it would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You can skip running both filters and simply use the AC110's media into the new canister when you are ready to switch over. Be sure to dont let the old media try out, leave it in tank water during a transfer

so i would do this.
1. Remove fish into bucket/rubbermaid (use tank water), cover to prevent jumpers. use a sponge filter or even the ac110 while you set up the new tank to keep the fishies happy. heaters help to if they are used to tropical temps.
2. empty old tank.
3. Transfer gravel to new tank, add new gravel on top of it.
4. Fill new tank with dechlorinated buffered tap water to match old tank parameters (and temp)
5. Run cannister with filter floss for a couple hours to reduce turbidity, a flocculant will help a ton here
6. clean out cannister, add AC110 media to cannister w/ new media
7. drop in the fishies and enjoy the new tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Split the filter floss between both filters and add some new floss as well. Then run both filters since koi are reallllllly messy fish.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I would just run both filters... Have you found a tank yet?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Temporarily I would run both the AC and canister..but ideally upgrade to two canisters, no need for the AC by then. Since they're messy fish, I would rinse the filters more often (not both canisters at the same time, alternate). Having 2 canisters will ensure you have enough biological media in one to prevent a mini-cycle when the other one is cleaned.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Over filtering for Koi is a good thing, running 2 canisters is the way to go for sure, as Anthony mentioned these guys are messsssssy! Good luck with your new tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What a coincidence... Ouch just posted 2 ehiems a uv and a light fixture for $200... Git it!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no sudh thing as overfiltering IMO i had 8 filters running on my 135 haha. I have upgraded lots of times and all the above info seems to be right on track. I normally transfer gravel, fill new tank and add my old filters let it run for a while then i add the fish and i have never had issues doing that. I do normally notice slight changes in p.h but its not too bad


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with what most of the people are saying. I usually catch all the fish, test all the water perameters of the water. I remove as much water out of the old tank and put it into the new tank or into a big tub. Scoop out all the gravel. It can be dirty so I will wash it if its really bad. If you scoop the gravel before you drain the water the water will get very merky and dirty so you dont want to add that too the new tank. I put the gravel in the new tank. Add my old tank water if I havnt already. I than decide and work on the layout if you are putting anything in it. Than I add declorinated tap water to the new tank. Check tempature and water perameters to make sure they match the old water perameters. Get all the filters running, heaters etc. I will float the fish in bags just like you do when you buy them from a petstore. Mix the water into the bags a couple times than set them free. Seems to always work for me with no fish loss

As for the filters. I agree with Dino. No such thing as over filtering. If You want to run both filters on your old tank for a bit their is nothing wrog with that. You will build up more bacteria doing it this way. Its all preference. Some people like me just put the bio media out of the aquaclear in the new canister filter with more new bio media and run it on the new tank. Than add the fish when the water settles. Im always too excited to wait a couple weeks.

I would keep the aquaclear. They are work horses and great at filtering out lots of debris from the water. They are easy to clean compared to a canister filter. You should get a canister filter as they can hold lots of bio media. I use my 2 canisters to hold all my bio media. They are way more work to clean so I pefer running an aquaclear aswell with only filter floss in it and a sponge. I clean it out once a week my canisters once a month.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

110 gallon hagen with glass lids, crushed coral substrate and metal stand for $200 on craigslist in vancouver 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clowe (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! Really appreciate it! 

I'll definitely run 2 filters on my new setup.


----------

